# Where the heck do I get PPS magazines?



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Everywhere I look, they either don't sell them, or they're like $61 a piece. That's a bit ridiculous to me. Any ideas?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

9mm or 40 S&W?


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the world of Walther. Thier mags are ridiculously priced. My understanding, they raised their price January 1. 

After I bought my P99, which comes with one magazine, I went on a hunt for two more and they were $51.00 ea.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

As was suggested to me here a few weeks ago Cheaper than Dirt or Midway have them at around $45 each. Still high but better. I'm gonna get a couple but that'll be it unless I happen upon a deal later on. Gun show last weekend I couldn't find any at any price. Taking a page from the HK after market play book I guess. Enjoy the PPS though. So far I'm pleased with mine. Great sub compact single stack option.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

If you have a 6 round mag you can convert it by changing the floor plate and retainer. S&W offer these. Just a more affordable suggestion if you are looking for the more capacity magazines


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is a link to Walther PPS (and other Walther) mags. They are expensive. Walthers are like BMWs, any accessory no matter what it is costs bucks. If you own a Walther, the kenner wahlen site is a link to bookmark.

http://www.carlwalther.com/pps.htm


----------

